# Horror Stories Forum Reopened - Read



## Bob Hubbard

We have reopened the Horror Stories Forum.

 The following changes are now in effect:

  - HS will focus on the personal experiences of members, as well as certain types of consumer warnings. 
 - HS is NOT the place to fraud bust, or debate credentials.

 We have created a seperate sub-forum to discuss lineage/rank/credential issues. Please see the special policies in effect for that forum.

 Any questions, please contact a staff member, or post in the Support Forum.


----------

